# Falklands War news broadcasts



## midget-boyd91 (28 Mar 2015)

I came across these recordings of BBC news broadcasts from the Falklands. Very interesting historical footage that I thought some on here might enjoy.

*Sailing South*   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=720lj4O_5lw  

*Opening Shots*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_Hpzk6mhWs

*Loss of HMS Sheffield and announcing the sinking of the ARA Belgrano*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhzhN8KRxC0

*Air Raids at San Carlos*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-EG0pvi3e4

*Bomb Alley*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZircpEsbws

Something I found very interesting was a piece in the first linked clip; The story of the HMS Endurance prior to hostilities, with a film crew aboard to document the final voyage of the retiring ship. While the film crew was on _Endurance_ the ship was tasked to investigate the illegal landing of Argentine scrap dealers (Argentine marines) on South Georgia Island.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Mar 2015)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I came across these recordings of BBC news broadcasts from the Falklands. Very interesting historical footage that I thought some on here might enjoy.
> 
> *Sailing South*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=720lj4O_5lw
> ...



Mess with the best, die like the rest  :nod:

You can't compare the reporting in more recent wars with the first hand accounts from these guys, which is excellent. 

Most of them were right in the middle of the battles along with the troops. Hats off to 'em all....


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Mar 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> You can't compare the reporting in more recent wars with the first hand accounts from these guys, which is excellent.
> 
> Most of them were right in the middle of the battles along with the troops. Hats off to 'em all....



Compare with the recent exploits of another journalist who was always right in the thick of it: Brian Williams  ;D


----------



## Petard (28 Mar 2015)

Didn't the attack on Goose Green get compromised by a BBC report though?


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Mar 2015)

Petard said:
			
		

> Didn't the attack on Goose Green get compromised by a BBC report though?



I know quite a few guys who were there. They admitted that everyone likes to blame the BBC, but it's hard to hide a full battalion of troops on a bleak battlefield like that one, and they were pretty sure that the Bad Guys were smart enough to have OPs and patrols out.

Not that it helped those Argie f*ckers any! 250 dead = not enough.  :nod:


----------



## Kirkhill (28 Mar 2015)

Nasty, vindictive individuals those Argies.  They were serviced by the well trained Paras who put them out of their misery with well aimed shots (apparently a high proportion of the Argie casualties were helmet penetrating head shots) and do the Paras get any thanks? No! Instead the Argies accused them of executions. 

I ask you.  Could they have been treated any better?


----------

